# Does Salomon make good bindings?



## evilfeline007 (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm looking at the salomon relay ring women's bindings.

I just bought a Nitro Mystique 156 2010 board and a burton coco boot (size 9) and am looking for bindings. I'm just a beginner heading more towards freeride rather than freestyle. It says these bindings are all-mountain for intermediate to advanced riders with a medium flex. 

It seems like all the beginner bindings out there don't really seem that great to me. I definately want to stick to traditional strap bindings I think. Are these bindings a good choice even though I'm a beginner? I'm going snowboarding once a week which I think is important to mention because my skills will hopefully advance much faster than someone that only goes 5 or 6 times a season.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

If you have a salomon boot the salomon bindings are really good. I had some relay thrust and they were nice just a bit too soft. The salomon nbindings i looked at were in the price range of 209.00 and at that price theres other choices I would go with. It all depends on your budget but if you get some salomons at a good deal then its worth to try them


----------



## evilfeline007 (Dec 16, 2010)

I've got a flexible budget... But I have burton boots. I'm not a big fan of burton but I got my boots for 50% off and fit well. I heard burton bindings aren't that great and you have to buy some kind of a plate thingy to put burton bindings on a non-burton board


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

evilfeline007 said:


> I've got a flexible budget... But I have burton boots. I'm not a big fan of burton but I got my boots for 50% off and fit well. I heard burton bindings aren't that great and you have to buy some kind of a plate thingy to put burton bindings on a non-burton board


burton est are for burton boards with channel you can also buy burton bindings that have the conventional 4x4 screw pattern.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I love my Solomon bindings...don't know what model they are...but they are very durable and dependable....the ratchets have never given me a problem. Reliable, quick-release ratchets and comfortable strap padding...leave me wanting nothing else in the binding department.


----------

